# kimbo fight suspicious?



## jfjjfjff (Jul 6, 2008)

based on the whole fiasco that was that fight: the hype, the last minute pullout, no name 15 second knockout jab, the announcers carrying on about how this was "the greatest knockout in the history of mma" etc... the whole thing seemed highly suspicious. agree? disagree?


----------



## Rudy210 (Sep 19, 2008)

Disagree. Kimbo is their poster boy/meal ticket. This is the LAST thing they wanted.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

C'mon man there is nothing to this. Why in the world would EliteXC want their poster boy to take a dive? Makes zero sense. :thumbsdown:​ 
Ken pulled a Ken, Kimbo led with his chin out and got popped and announcers giving in to hyperbole- NNNNOOOOO!!! First time for that in sports history. :sarcastic12:​


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

No not at all. There was nothing suspicious about that fight. Kimbo is garbage and way overrated and now everyone knows that.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

I refuse to vote in this poll.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

the only people who think this could have possibly been a dive know little to nothing about fighting.


----------



## brief (Nov 19, 2006)

69nites said:


> the only people who think this could have possibly been a dive know little to nothing about fighting.


I agree. The question is without merit.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

everyone who voted agree is a god damned moron, i will leave it at that and not post in this thread


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Lotus said:


> everyone who voted agree is a god damned moron, i will leave it at that and not post in this thread


damn... and all this time I thought that I wasn't a moron


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

enceledus said:


> damn... and all this time I thought that I wasn't a moron


Clearly you were wrong.


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

I think everyone else said it for me.

Kimbo got knocked down and then hit in the back of the head a TON when he was trying to stand up.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Spit206Fire said:


> I think everyone else said it for me.
> 
> Kimbo got knocked down and then hit in the back of the head a TON when he was trying to stand up.



Kimbo was so out of it he tried to shoot on the ref and take him down, thinking he was still in the fight. He was completly done.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Rudy210 said:


> Disagree. Kimbo is their poster boy/meal ticket. This is the LAST thing they wanted.


I agree. This is the worst case scenario for EliteXC.

Losing to ken wouldn't have been too bad for them. Losing to Seth f'in petruzelli is bad.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Haha I was wondering what the Kimbo nuthuggers would start claiming. For everyone else I leave you with the words of Cardinals Coach Dennis Green "He was who we thought he was!".


----------



## geoff0011 (May 27, 2007)

Here's Jared Shaw's reaction:









(Notice he's yelling "The back of the head!")

I did see the shot to the back of the head, but to stop the fight for an illegal shot like that, would've been very similar to the poor call Steve Mazagatti made during the Frank Mir / Brock Lesnar fight. It should've just played out like it did last night. Kimbo was in trouble, Seth, while not very gracefully, was able to keep up the pressure and connect about once or twice through that sloppy barrage and finish it.


----------



## jfjjfjff (Jul 6, 2008)

well i think you said it about the sloppy barrage.

im no mma super fan, but from what i saw it played out very oddly...

as far as solid shots that i saw: kimbo got hit on the chin and went over forward, then got hit on the back of the head and went over and then, yes obviously in trouble, didnt seem to get hit by anything except punches to the shoulder.

coupled with how the annoucers reacted, absolutely calling what happened wrong in the multiple replays, making such big shit of what went down, network tv, saturday night, trying to make a splash... just seems like a stunt.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5ZxpbtcC8A&fmt=18

skip to 4:15 and just take another look at the punches and listen to the announcers get everything wrong and how they much such a big deal of it.


----------



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

ok, let me be clear on why i voted "yes". I think the Ken pulling out part was suspicious. i think they gave seth as an offering because they thought he would lose to ken, and it backfired on them. i think its freakin hilarious.

WAR Seth!!


----------



## jfjjfjff (Jul 6, 2008)

"shocks the world"
"the most incredible victory in the history of mixed martial arts"
"this is what mma is all about, if you have a dream and are willing to step into a cage and fight for your life you can be anything you want."
"kimbo slice, battered, bruised, bloody"????

btw slow mo replays start at 6:11


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Not at all suspicious. Fighters get injured before fights, it happens. Big dudes get dropped by short right jabs, it happens. end of story.



jfjjfjff said:


> coupled with how the annoucers reacted, absolutely calling what happened wrong in the multiple replays, making such big shit of what went down, network tv, saturday night, trying to make a splash... just seems like a stunt.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5ZxpbtcC8A&fmt=18
> 
> skip to 4:15 and just take another look at the punches and listen to the announcers get everything wrong and how they much such a big deal of it.


Also not suspicious. I mean, now the announcers are in on it too? Announcers get shit wrong ALL the time. FWIW the people I was watching teh fight with got it wrong at first too. We had to rewatch it a bunch of times to figure out exactly what went down.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

I think you are saying they are trying to make Seth, a guy they had originally on an undercard fight not to be broadcasted on television, a star. Am I right? :confused02:


----------



## itsallgood (Oct 5, 2007)

ken pulled a ken? how do you figure he had stitches in his eyebrow, one thing people cant say about ken is that he backs down from people.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

The only thing suspicious about this fight is that the announcers tried to make it seem like Kimbo was a skilled fighter. The dude got dropped with a freaking jab. Then was pounded out easily with punches to the SIDE of the head. Ken always does dumb stuff, so getting hurt the day before a fight doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

MJB23 said:


> No not at all. There was nothing suspicious about that fight. Kimbo is garbage and way overrated and now everyone knows that.


agree....only thing to me that was slightly suspicous was kens cut


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> The only thing suspicious about this fight is that the announcers tried to make it seem like Kimbo was a skilled fighter. The dude got dropped with a freaking jab. Then was pounded out easily with punches to the SIDE of the head. Ken always does dumb stuff, so getting hurt the day before a fight doesn't surprise me.


the first strike was a hammerfist to the back of the head. Looked pretty intentional to me too. It however wasn't in the soft portion of the back of the head so I wouldn't attribute the TKO to that.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

kimbo sucks... it's not exactly breaking news. It was bound to happen eventually and while it looked a bit odd... that wasn't a 'dive'.

and a resounding 'i told you so' echoed through the lands. :thumb02:


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

Nothing suspicious. Kimbo got whipped!


----------



## Murda215 (Sep 4, 2008)

After i seen who kimbo was fighting i checked a site for the odds on the fight ( dont want to disclose sites name but its has dog in it ;p) and Seth was 1500-1 odds man. i have NEVER seen odds that bad before on ANYTHING let alone a MMA fight man. I honestly think kimbo put 10k on himself and took a knee man.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

jfjjfjff said:


> "shocks the world"
> "the most incredible victory in the history of mixed martial arts"
> "this is what mma is all about, if you have a dream and are willing to step into a cage and fight for your life you can be anything you want."
> "kimbo slice, battered, bruised, bloody"????


What is suspicious about those quotes exactly?
They were trying to act as though Seth is some great figther because he just beat their man.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Murda215 said:


> After i seen who kimbo was fighting i checked a site for the odds on the fight ( dont want to disclose sites name but its has dog in it ;p) and Seth was 1500-1 odds man. i have NEVER seen odds that bad before on ANYTHING let alone a MMA fight man. I honestly think kimbo put 10k on himself and took a knee man.


ARE YOU SERIOUS?

Had I known that Seth was to fight Kimbo before the friggin' fight started I'd have thrown down big on the silverback.

Nothing suspicious happened here. Kimbo just got exposed. They should have atleast had him lose to Brett Rogers, so that way Brett Rogers becomes an instant star.


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

Seriously??? BhamKiD, jbritt, jfjjfjff, kujo45, Maazisrock, mawrestler125, SteSteez, steveo412, Stonewall44 can anyone of you actually say with a straight face that you think something was suspicious about that fight? if so then you need to stop take a breath, and stop ignoring that little part of your brain that is telling you other wise, because that little piece is called common sense and you should never ignore it. why in anyway shape or form would elite XC want their most recognizable fighter to take a dive? makes no sense at all.


----------



## geoff0011 (May 27, 2007)

sillywillybubba said:


> Seriously??? BhamKiD, jbritt, jfjjfjff, kujo45, Maazisrock, mawrestler125, SteSteez, steveo412, Stonewall44 can anyone of you actually say with a straight face that you think something was suspicious about that fight? if so then you need to stop take a breath, and stop ignoring that little part of your brain that is telling you other wise, because that little piece is called common sense and you should never ignore it. why in anyway shape or form would elite XC want their most recognizable fighter to take a dive? makes no sense at all.


The only reason Kimbo would've taken a dive on EXC's account, would be to try and prove that EXC isn't crooked. There has always been that speculation about this organization, so it is possible, but not at all likely.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

I agree it was suspicious, Shamrock looked totally different than the last time I saw him.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

What is this, The O.C? Why would there be a need for so much Drama?

You think the average joe fan of EXC is really gonna fall for these mind games? They were already considering Kimbo as the next Fedor (even though they dont know who Edor is) Why would they need to pull a stunt like this to get more fans?

Plus, 1/20 strikes hits Kimbo in the back of the head, why should the ref step in?

And I'm sure if you pay attention, the two commentators that know a shred about MMA weren't crapping themselves going "THIS IS THE BIGGEST UPSET IN MMA!", it was the 3rd guy who I've never heard of.

Stop trying to be a conspiracy theorist, you're wasting your own time.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Rudy210 said:


> Disagree. Kimbo is their poster boy/meal ticket. This is the LAST thing they wanted.



elite xc is not the only one that could tell him to take a dive. 


I have been hit alot harder than that in a street fight and wasn't even rocked and I am not a professional fighter. to think that someone like kimbo would go down because of an off balance jab is pretty farfetched. For one reason or another it is not impossible that kimbo took a dive. I am not saying he did but it is interesting.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

americanfighter said:


> elite xc is not the only one that could tell him to take a dive.
> 
> 
> I have been hit alot harder than that in a street fight and wasn't even rocked and I am not a professional fighter. to think that someone like kimbo would go down because of an off balance jab is pretty farfetched. For one reason or another it is not impossible that kimbo took a dive. I am not saying he did but it is interesting.


First of all maybe you have a better chin than Kimbo. Secondly a professional fighter throwing a punch may look not as hard as you've been hit but still might be. Also getting hit in the chin is a lot different than getting hit in the face. Also I don't think Kimbo was really out. I think it was a combination of the punch and him being off balance that he fell. I don't think he was really hurt until he took some shots on the ground.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

americanfighter said:


> elite xc is not the only one that could tell him to take a dive.
> 
> 
> I have been hit alot harder than that in a street fight and wasn't even rocked and I am not a professional fighter. to think that someone like kimbo would go down because of an off balance jab is pretty farfetched. For one reason or another it is not impossible that kimbo took a dive. I am not saying he did but it is interesting.


Dunno if you've ever boxed much but you can't tell someone how hard they got hit just by watching the punch. Only they know. Sometimes a hard punch looks weak. Sometimes a weak punch is right on the button.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

rockybalboa25 said:


> First of all maybe you have a better chin than Kimbo. Secondly a professional fighter throwing a punch may look not as hard as you've been hit but still might be. Also getting hit in the chin is a lot different than getting hit in the face. Also I don't think Kimbo was really out. I think it was a combination of the punch and him being off balance that he fell. I don't think he was really hurt until he took some shots on the ground.


I understand where you are coming from I have just never seen any one even seen anyone ever in all my years in mma local and professional (and I have been watching since the early days) have I ever seen anyone get knocked down by that short a punch while the guy is standing on one foot with know roots. Its just human nature for me to be a little suspicious because I have never seen anything like it before.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Haven't you ever seen the Lawler/Diaz fight?


----------



## LoganDaBoxer (Sep 30, 2008)

Kimbo showed that he has a suspicious chin, and we don't what would happen to him on the ground with a bjj or wrestler expert.

Seth will be forgotten soon. I don't think he'll become a star.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

I thought the punch thrown by chuck lidell versus vernon white had a suprising amount of power and effect for how it was thrown. I saw visible damage to kimbo's face in a sensitive area (temple). The man was in another world, I know it was a legitimate strike.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

HexRei said:


> Dunno if you've ever boxed much but you can't tell someone how hard they got hit just by watching the punch. Only they know. Sometimes a hard punch looks weak. Sometimes a weak punch is right on the button.


i have and your right but like I said in my last post I have seen people come back and win a fight after getting beat down for the entire fight, people pull submissions from what seems like impossible angles, a george forman ko a champ and randy dominate big tim.

hell I even payed $50 to see Mike Tyson get the munchies and snack on Evader's ear live on tv :drool01: but I have never seen anything like that.


----------



## dvddanny (Feb 4, 2007)

americanfighter said:


> i have and your right but like I said in my last post I have seen people come back and win a fight after getting beat down for the entire fight, people pull submissions from what seems like impossible angles, a george forman ko a champ and randy dominate big tim.
> 
> hell I even payed $50 to see Mike Tyson get the munchies and snack on Evader's ear live on tv :drool01: but I have never seen anything like that.


how about lawler/diaz? That was a seriously weak jab that nick threw and robbie just straight up fell alseep. I sure you've been hit harder then what kimbo was hit with but keep in mind, kimbo probably never been punched in the face with a mma glove, there's no previous evidence to prove kimbo could take a solid punch never the less a weak jab.

Also Lugwig vs. Goulet comes to mind as weak off angle punches that knocked people flat out.

Kimbo was also rushing forward, he pretty much knocked himself out by running into petruzelli's fist, as funny as that sounds that pretty much what happened.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

americanfighter said:


> i have and your right but like I said in my last post I have seen people come back and win a fight after getting beat down for the entire fight, people pull submissions from what seems like impossible angles, a george forman ko a champ and randy dominate big tim.
> 
> hell I even payed $50 to see Mike Tyson get the munchies and snack on Evader's ear live on tv :drool01: but I have never seen anything like that.


I saw a guy get knocked out in an amateur boxing match with a jab, and the headgear doesn't matter when you get hit in the chin so it's not as bad as it sounds. It's all about where you get hit, and if you see it coming.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

plazzman said:


> Haven't you ever seen the Lawler/Diaz fight?


Finally!! I'm glad i'm not the only one who remembers this! Lawler had been cracked by what seemed to be much more powerful punches that this before, and shrugged it off. The punch Nick Diaz threw seemed like it didnt have much power, but it obviously connected well enough to flaw young Ruthless.


Why cant people accept that Kimbo was never as good as people hyped im up to be? And that, ok, Seth clocked him in the back of the head with 1 hammerfist, but Kimbo was done already.

And as some have mentioned earlier, he was so far gone, he was shooting for the takedown on the ref at the end of the fight.

Dry your crying eyes all you YouTube huggers, your hero has fallen


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

The fight is suspiciously over talked about.


----------



## SiCKiD (Oct 6, 2008)

I disagree about the fight !!!!! Kimbo was and still is a bad motherfucker. There is no denying that, But he got KO, KD, TKO(Technical Knock out by ref stoppage) you can call it anything you want, by relative unknown Seth Petruzelli.
I believe if ref didn't stop the fight, kimbo will had the worst beating of his life and If ref stop the fight for a illegal hit warning that maybe will be a different story and i mean MAYBE.The only thing seemed suspicious or strange to me was Buss Rutten? (kimbo's trainer)
that's the only thing that makes me think that something up and i wanna know why?


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

And i dont agree with people calling Seth Petrezelli a relative unknown. He was on One of the Ultimate fighter series (series 2?) and made it to the quarter finals i believe? He lost to Brad Imes i believe?

He's also fought a couple of times at UFC Fight Nights, losing a decision to Matt Hammill, who is classed as a decent UFC fighter. So I dont find it suprising that he KO'd Kimbo, and i disagree that he's an unknown fighter. He;s just not been hyped up like some fighters. . .


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

SiCKiD said:


> I disagree about the fight !!!!! Kimbo was and still is a bad motherfucker. There is no denying that, But he got KO, KD, TKO(Technical Knock out by ref stoppage) you can call it anything you want, by relative unknown Seth Petruzelli.
> I believe if ref didn't stop the fight, kimbo will had the worst beating of his life and If ref stop the fight for a illegal hit warning that maybe will be a different story and i mean MAYBE.The only thing seemed suspicious or strange to me was Buss Rutten? (kimbo's trainer)
> that's the only thing that makes me think that something up and i wanna know why?


You're right Kimbo is bad...at fighting. Look there's not a guy in the Heavyweight or LHW division with a descent record that Kimbo can beat. I'm also tired of this back of the head argument, when the one punch hit Kimbo on the top of the head and the rest were to the side. I don't know what you think was suspicous about BAS Rutten. (this nube doesn't even know who the great Bas Rutten is) Finally I can't take anyone seriously who likes the Insane Clown Posse.


----------



## Streets (Sep 21, 2008)

First off there was a shit ton of money to be made off kimbo loosing to seth and now they have 2 stars and a huge rematch in the future, thats a couple of the reasone the fight could have been bogus. I dont really care if it was staged or not it was just nice to see kimbo go down lol he didnt even touch gloves with seth which is a sign of disrespect imo.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Streets said:


> First off there was a shit ton of money to be made off kimbo loosing to seth and now they have 2 stars and a huge rematch in the future, thats a couple of the reasone the fight could have been bogus. I dont really care if it was staged or not it was just nice to see kimbo go down lol he didnt even touch gloves with seth which is a sign of disrespect imo.


not at all.

even the non-mma sports analysts are talking about how kimbo was 100% hype.

the gravy train is over for elite XC. When you run your business like a cicus and your main attraction gets bunked you fade away to obscurity.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

SiCKiD said:


> I disagree about the fight !!!!! Kimbo was and still is a bad motherfucker. There is no denying that, But he got KO, KD, TKO(Technical Knock out by ref stoppage) you can call it anything you want, by relative unknown Seth Petruzelli.
> I believe if ref didn't stop the fight, kimbo will had the worst beating of his life and If ref stop the fight for a illegal hit warning that maybe will be a different story and i mean MAYBE.The only thing seemed suspicious or strange to me was Buss Rutten? (kimbo's trainer)
> that's the only thing that makes me think that something up and i wanna know why?


That "Relatively unknown" had a lot more experience than Kimbo. Being well known does not make you a good fighter. I had seen Seth fight on TUF, in the UFC, and against Dan Severn (in KOTC I believe) and I (as well as many other knowledgeable folks) knew that Petruzelli had the tools to expose Kimbo. I called the fight for Petruzelli over an hour before the fight went down in the Kimbo vs Petruzelli thread.

And that one illegal strike doesn't warrant a stop or restart for a warning. Warnings for single accidental illegal blows are usually just shouted at the fighters by the ref with no actual interference unless further illegal strikes occur.


----------



## SiCKiD (Oct 6, 2008)

For me calling Seth Petrezelli a relative unknown it's bcuz i think he only had 4 fight's in ufc (2W-2L) with some fight's in TUF and he was out of the ring's for 1year,not a main event fighter yet, a few mma fan's knew who seth was. I like seth and to be honest i didn't think he had a chance with kimbo but he prove me wrong and now i like him event better.Even Frank said he would like 2step in but elitexc said no and they got seth insted. 
Re rockybalboa25 who you calling nube? what nube meen's? it's the same thing like noob?
Anyway all i said it's i haven't seen Bass Rutten in the ring with kimbo and that's strange for me cuz he's allways in the ring with his fighters.


----------



## SiCKiD (Oct 6, 2008)

What Insane Clown Posse have to do with what i said Doll?


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

kimbo is a fraud. elite XC is trying to turn mma into wrestling :thumbsdown:


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

SiCKiD said:


> For me calling Seth Petrezelli a relative unknown it's bcuz i think he only had 4 fight's in ufc (2W-2L) with some fight's in TUF and he was out of the ring's for 1year,not a main event fighter yet, a few mma fan's knew who seth was. I like seth and to be honest i didn't think he had a chance with kimbo but he prove me wrong and now i like him event better.Even Frank said he would like 2step in but elitexc said no and they got seth insted.
> Re rockybalboa25 who you calling nube? what nube meen's? it's the same thing like noob?
> Anyway all i said it's i haven't seen Bass Rutten in the ring with kimbo and that's strange for me cuz he's allways in the ring with his fighters.


Kimbo isn't a main event fighter. He's a circus fighter.


----------



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

Seth had more than four times the experience Kimbo had, 7 of his 10 wins by KO/TKO, never been finished with strikes before, and has some formidable kickboxing credentials. They had to believe that, on paper, Seth was more than just an unknown quantity. Albeit an average HW, he provided far more of a challenge than a handicapped Ken Shamrock would any day of the week.

If anything was suspicious, it would be the sturdiness of Kimbo's jaw...


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

69nites said:


> Kimbo isn't a main event fighter. He's a circus fighter.


Good idea! Tonight I Kimbo Slice will be wrestling a bear!


----------



## Mosconi (Jul 9, 2006)

> After i seen who kimbo was fighting i checked a site for the odds on the fight ( dont want to disclose sites name but its has dog in it ;p) and Seth was 1500-1 odds man. i have NEVER seen odds that bad before on ANYTHING let alone a MMA fight man. I honestly think kimbo put 10k on himself and took a knee man.


Can anyone confirm if sports books were taking action on the Kimbo/Seth fight? I'd like to know if any crazy money was placed on Seth at the last minute.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Online probably not but in Vegas or other casinos or sports books they probably were.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Mosconi said:


> Can anyone confirm if sports books were taking action on the Kimbo/Seth fight? I'd like to know if any crazy money was placed on Seth at the last minute.


Vegas had Petruzelli -270


----------

